
Ask a Stupid Question (survey design) - samstokes
http://blog.doloreslabs.com/2009/12/ask-a-stupid-question/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+doloreslabs+%28The+Clog%29
======
dingydoon
ఆ లింక్ ఇచ్చినందులకు ధన్యవాదములు

